# Storing Ginger?



## lyndalou (Oct 15, 2011)

I have some fresh ginger and need to know how to store it. I think that I read once to put it in Dry Sherry and it will keep a long time. Anyone know anything about this, or alternatives?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2011)

I throw mine in the freezer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I throw mine in the freezer.



Me too, in a ziplock.  Very easy to grate, then put it back.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, I currently have some "stored" in vodka with lemongrass--but that's because I'm infusing the vodka. I usually store it in the freezer in wrapped in foil and then in a ziplock bag. I read somewhere to wrap it in foil. I used to just toss it in a ziplock bag and then the freezer. Mostly I use the frozen ginger grated. The infused vodka has strips of peeled ginger in it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2011)

I keep peeled chunks of ginger in dry sherry in the fridge.  Lasts forever.  You have the added benefit of ginger flavored dry sherry to use in Asian recipes that call for rice wine. 

I have also frozen peeled chunks of ginger and grated it on a microplane.  

I prefer the sherry method.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2011)

i have ginger in sherry on the shelf. This hand is well over a year old and still tastes great.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

We need to replenish our sherry and ginger supply!  Afraid the combo will disappear quickly, and not for cooking purposes!  Hence, the freezing of the ginger.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 15, 2011)

I grate it on plastic and roll it into a log. Put it in the freezer for a short time then cut it into serving size pices and put it in a ziplock back in the frezzer.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 15, 2011)

I peel and cut it in about 1 tsp sized chunks, and freeze.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2011)

I wrap mine in a paper towel and put it in a vacuum seal bag in the freezer.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2011)

where's monsieur fraile when you need him (bolas).

i can see him saying "store ginger? why i'd like to date her".


i'd say it, but i couldn't pull it off.

not unless we'!re talking gilligan's island.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 16, 2011)

I must just use a lot of ginger, because I've never had it around long enough to go bad. All I do is keep it in a gallon ziploc in the fridge.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 17, 2011)

buckytom said:


> where's monsieur fraile when you need him (bolas).
> 
> i can see him saying "store ginger? why i'd like to date her".
> 
> ...


I dated her sister Doris Galangal for a while, she had hollow legs.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 17, 2011)

you guys are a riot! I opted for the sherry method.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 17, 2011)

I keep some in the freezer, whole and not peeled.  I grate it with a microplane while it is frozen--the peel is grated so fine that it disappears.

I also have some in sherry.  I don't use that ginger, just the sherry.


----------



## kathrynb23 (Nov 10, 2011)

I freeze mine as well!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

Freeze
kades


----------



## jpe (Nov 20, 2011)

Boil vinegar with 'some' salt and a sugar - and pour over thin sliced  ginger.

Keep in fridge (seems to last until you finsih it  ) - the vinegar taste will work with almost anything you use the ginger for.

(btw - the mixture will turn a light pink usually)


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2011)

Dry sherry method for me...keeps FOREVER (well, close to it) simply sitting on a shelf in my kitchen.  

(Hi everyone...so good to see faces from the past.)


----------



## buckytom (Nov 21, 2011)

wow, elfie!!!! 

hurry, everyone, shut off the lights and crounch down to cut off all of the low exits!!! she's quick, so watch it.


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 21, 2011)

I just don't buy a lot at a time... Lol


----------



## jpe (Nov 21, 2011)

_Boil vinegar with 'some' salt and a sugar - and pour over thin sliced ginger.

Keep in fridge (seems to last until you finsih it  ) - the vinegar taste will work with almost anything you use the ginger for._

Actually - I think it keeps without refrigeration -

and you can use the sherry for 'other things' -


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> wow, elfie!!!!
> 
> hurry, everyone, shut off the lights and crounch down to cut off all of the low exits!!! she's quick, so watch it.



hahaha... You know me!  its so good to see you BT!


----------

